# Pricing for used 1332 or 1336 Pro with 12v start?



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a 2001 1128 Pro which I bought new, and it's been really good to me. With 500 feet of driveway, I'm thinking I want the same machine (especially with the 12v battery start) in a larger size, so a 1332 Pro or 1336 Pro. Not sure what the last year for battery start was, but ballpark... what should I expect to pay for such a machine, in really nice condition, if I can find one?


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Those battery machines can pull a pretty penny. I would expect to pay around 800$ for one in good condition. BUT...the market for snow equipment can sway in many directions in a short amount of time, which if you play your cards right you might be able to get one for less. During a dry spell not many people are looking for snowblowers and you can do some good price negotiations.

I recently sold my 1332(120v starter, no battery) for 700$, it was a in great shape and fully serviced. Had it listed for a week(marketplace), not a single inquiry. Big storm in the forcast...evening before the storm, about 8 message within a 2 hour period. People procasinate big time


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

I saw a couple at $1900. A bit on the high side?


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a 1128 Pro with 12 volt electric start,I think it’s great.
The trick is find one that was not used commercially.I figure the 12 volt option is worth $100 more than the plug in.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I just saw a Professional 36 with battery start in Tyngsboro, MA for $1875 on FB Marketplace. Better deals can be found, but this one is fairly new.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Good point about commercial use. Yeah, the 12v start is pretty handy. Not sure why they discontinued it.



Ian Ariens 924 said:


> I have a 1128 with 12 volt electric start,I think it’s great.
> The trick is find one that was not used commercially.I figure the 12 volt option is worth $100 more than the plug in.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Yea. Me either. I find the 120 volt basically useless, unless you have a bad shoulder, rotator cuff, or are too old or too weak to pull a crank. I'm not wasting my time pulling out an extension cord, unwinding, and winding it back up just to start my snowblower. And what do you do when your at the bottom of your 200 foot driveway or over helping a neighbor out on his driveway and you stop for a minute or run out of gas ??? Personally, I think the 120 volt is completely useless. I'll virtually never use it. I'd have preferred Ariens put this money into an LED light bar like on the Cub Cadets. Which brings up another issue with not having a battery or 12 volt starter: difficulty of adding additional lighting. With the 12 volt battery, it's simple to add accessories, such as lighting. That's one area Honda has Ariens, and most others, beat. My Honda lawnmower has 12 volt electric start. I love it. If I wanted to "plug in" my lawnmower to start it, I'd buy an electric lawnmower. 
Why would the manufacturer's think going to 110 volt is better ??? Cheaper. Yes. Better. Absolutely NOT !!! Probably did it so they could reap more profits and still advertise as having "auto push button start". Because I don't see any use for it whatsoever. Give me a battery and 12 volt or give me nothing.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I saw a 1336 12v on CL the other day for $750, looked to be in decent shape but most of the way across the country from you in Colorado.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If you don't find a battery start machine, it should be fairly easy to convert one. And any of the newer Pros that are Briggs powered can also be converted to battery start even though they never came that way. I did it to my 2018 Pro 28. The jury is still out on whether the necessary parts exist for a conversion on the newest LCT powered Pro machines.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

There's a few on Facebook market place in Ct. that are in nice shape! One in Nashua, NH, another in Worcester.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah, they're around. Then the question of 32" vs 36".


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Between the two I would get a 1332. The 1336 would be more difficult to maneuver. The 1332 has a better power/width ratio. The 1332 power/width ratio is slightly more than the 1128, the 1336 is approximately 10% less than the 1128.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

toromike said:


> Between the two I would get a 1332. The 1336 would be more difficult to maneuver. The 1332 has a better power/width ratio. The 1332 power/width ratio is slightly more than the 1128, the 1336 is approximately 10% less than the 1128.


Exactly why I went with the 28" over the 32" with same engine, not to mention storing a 1336, it's a HUGE machine!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

BNSFguy said:


> Yea. Me either. I find the 120 volt basically useless, unless you have a bad shoulder, rotator cuff, or are too old or too weak to pull a crank. I'm not wasting my time pulling out an extension cord, unwinding, and winding it back up just to start my snowblower. And what do you do when your at the bottom of your 200 foot driveway or over helping a neighbor out on his driveway and you stop for a minute or run out of gas ??? Personally, I think the 120 volt is completely useless. I'll virtually never use it. I'd have preferred Ariens put this money into an LED light bar like on the Cub Cadets. Which brings up another issue with not having a battery or 12 volt starter: difficulty of adding additional lighting. With the 12 volt battery, it's simple to add accessories, such as lighting. That's one area Honda has Ariens, and most others, beat. My Honda lawnmower has 12 volt electric start. I love it. If I wanted to "plug in" my lawnmower to start it, I'd buy an electric lawnmower.
> Why would the manufacturer's think going to 110 volt is better ??? Cheaper. Yes. Better. Absolutely NOT !!! Probably did it so they could reap more profits and still advertise as having "auto push button start". Because I don't see any use for it whatsoever. Give me a battery and 12 volt or give me nothing.




To each our own! 

I find the 120V starter the way to go especially when my Ariens’ 420cc engine has sat unmolested between snow seasons. And pulling the recoil starter rope on that beast of an engine is no fun at all unless you have muscles growing out of you ears. It makes one believe you need a starter of some sort when it kicks back making you proud that your fingers avoided being ripped from your hand.

The power cord presents no problems for me. Mine is a simple 6’ cord that plugs into a power outlet right next to where my snowblower parks. Other than the initial starting event, it runs nicely until I shut it down after use


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have both a 32” with 120 v electric start and a 1128 Pro with 12v starter.
If I’m going to transport the snowblower and do a few driveways, I like being able to back it off the carrier and start it by turning the key.

Or if you start it on the plug in starter go 10 feet and it stalls,I can restart it easy.

Other than that, the 12 volt start is just a luxury, but it’s the way to go if you want all the toys.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I have the 420 CC Pro RapidTrak. No problem pulling the cord to start "that beast of a motor". I'll probably never use the 110 volt electric start. 12 volt battery is the way to go. Just makes so much more sense. You can start and stop your machine anywhere you want, as many times as you want. No need to leave the motor idling at the bottom of the driveway while you talk to your neighbor or have to answer a phone call. No need to bring it all the way back to your garage to run inside and grab lunch. 110 volt is just plain "dumb". Either go all out with 12 volt battery or don't bother with auto start.


----------

